# Dumm f... gut



## Muli (26 Okt. 2005)

Also häßlich ist Sie ja nicht, aber sonst ... =)


----------



## bullano (20 Feb. 2007)

du sagst es dumm f.... halt gut


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

nicht dumm??? *fg*

guter Witz... :thumbup:


----------

